# 3 guys and a boat/westbranch 9/15/19



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...day started out at 4:45 am. Got my stuff together and headed out to Fairport litehouse for some walleye and steelhead fishing. The steelhead was more of a feeling out process. I made my last footstep at end of litehouse at 6:23 am...shortly after the tug boat came out and did a run then back and pushed dredge out...then went and retrieve the loading barge...by 7:20 am...it was pound bottom and scooped up mud. Didn't have a good feeling with rest of morning...stopped fishing around 10 am with only small eyes and tiny junk fish.

...after home and messing around I get a text from friends about throwing some large lures over weed beds for muskie out at the branch. SURE why not? Can't be any dredging going on at westbranch lol.

...3 guys and a boat...head over to a favorite fishing ground and start chucking lures. Good times as we are shooting the bs about work/fishing...then bam the usual 12" bass is on and in. Next cast with my boy Jeff hooks into a nice muskie. Shallow water and some weeds...good battle with fish staying down and under boat...after a few tense moments I (redeem) myself with a picture perfect net job...redeem as I had an epic failed net job earlier this past spring.

...muskie in net and as I bring it up out of water...handle snaps off!!! 

...oh no! Not another fail...not today as I dive down and grab broken net and secure fish at boat side. Alot of good times had tonight with good friends and fishing at westbranch. 

...she swims off in classic release with a strong tail splash.

...thank you boys for good time tonight!

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Stay twisted people lol

Don.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice fish, time for a new net


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...lol. I think I might just go back to lippin everything again Haha.

Don.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

nice catch,the fish and the net


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Haha.. To be honest, as I read that awesome post I pictured you literally "diving" into the water to grab the net as the broken net tried to swim away!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome musky! Great job!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Good to see you guys having fun. With a successful net grab.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone for enjoying post. Sure was a insane time out there...learned some things about this last encounter with Mr. Muskie as I have literally the whole thing on video. After watching several times we and Jeff did everything right as far as fighting fish...gave it a moment when in the weeds and played it out. In the end when she was in net I pulled it up rather than just surfaced it and brought to boat side ... handle snapped and I was on it like a 3 legged cat lol...getting on old side but still quick like. 

...fish was out of water for pictures maybe 45 seconds...I try to always video encounters as much easier to pull pictures later. Another thing is about fishing muskie is that when done and home should always change out terminal tackle and maybe 10 feet of line...just my 2 penny. 

...dam good times out there. 

Got a few more pictures from Sunday evening for ya all.

Catfish Don.


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

That was a great time! When that net handle snapped, I thought it was gone... and you just dove for it... an epic save! We will forever remember that outing as "The day the Muskie broke the net!"

The mangled spinnerbait is fixed to live another day. The net, however, is now a wall hanger. "We're going to need a bigger net."

For those curious, caught her on a 1oz Northland Reed Runner Magnum in white/black/silver with a pearl white Zoom split tail trailer. Weedy shallow flat, in 4 ft of water.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...until the next encounter my friend. 

Twistedteaman.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Great catch, and great pics!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

JamesF said:


> Good to see you guys having fun. With a successful net grab.


Nothing, but,Net!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Awesome job! My mom got a 22# pike in ontario. I broke thru the net. She had to scoop him up while it was still a little stunned.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

22 pound pike is impressive 


Don.


----------

